# Any info or experience with these breeders?



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Bella dulce and Skyline Havanese in VA.

And anything I have to know before go visiting them?


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Carmen,

Before doing anything else, search the forum, there are tons and tons of info on what to ask a breeder, what to look for in a breeder and a puppy, etc. 

Remember, you may not always find the best breeder for you in your town or the next, sometimes a little traveling is worth it!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Carmen,

Here are two links to other posts that will give you an idea of what to ask and what you should know before contacting/visiting a breeder...

http://http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=38522&highlight=questions+to+breeders

http://http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=76217&highlight=what+to+ask+a+breeder


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks Zury
Couldn't open the above links. 
i was actually trying to look for some breeders at NC, PA, and was wondering if the litter can handle the 4-5 hrs ride?


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Carmen,

I flew to get my first pup from NY to MN, my Bumi was perfectly fine.
I drove 8 hours to get my second Pup Toby, he was an angel the entire drive home! We stopped 2 times for potty breaks and gas.

I don't know why the links did not work. Go to the top of the page and click on search, put in your search criteria (what to ask breeders, questions for breeders, etc) and submit. You should come up with several threads.


----------



## Serenissima (Feb 26, 2014)

The links didn't work because there is no colon after http. Just delete the first bit and it'll be fine


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I only looked at those those breeders quickly but they looked good. 

Make sure the breeder is working on housebreaking and socialization.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

There, links are working now...


----------

